
From Ike to “The Matrix”: Welcome to the American dystopia - rosser
http://www.salon.com/2013/06/16/from_ike_to_the_matrix_welcome_to_the_american_dystopia/
======
e3pi
I like the choice and fear the graphic `simulacrum<1>' of the those otherwise
real Matrix/Stuxnet metadata hunter-killers.

<1>SIMULACRUM (simulacra): Something that replaces reality with its
representation. "....the derealization of the whole surrounding world of
everyday reality"

